# Trout streams around Harrisville



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

I'll be camping at Harrisville State Park with family towards the end of the month. Would anyone like to give up a stream I could flyfish that's within 30-45 minutes of the park? I'd sure like to get away for a morning.

I've fished the Thunder Bay east of M-33, and the AuS downstream from Foote dam. Both are close enough, but that was over a decade ago. 
Any suggestions appreciated, as long as they don't involve a pineapple or a donkey.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Try the Pine River, access it from Buhl Road or the Pine River campground on Rearing Pond Road


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

There are some REALLY nice feeder creeks to Thunder Bay River. They are 45 minute drive from Harrisville, but worth it. PM me if you want and I can give you some directions.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

i would either try the pine which is only about 15 minutes or so from the park, depending on where you go on the river. or you could head back towards glennie and hit up the au sable in the alcona dam area, some very good fishing in both the places i mentioned.
good luck!


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! I have a non-fishing friend who lives near Mikado that I'd like to visit, so the Pine looks ideal. Kill two birds,etc.


----------

